# Blasc 2.5



## plagues (21. März 2008)

Huhu,

ich weiß nicht ob es noch andere gibt die das Problem haben aber ich habe bei Blasc seit der neuen Version 2.5 nur noch Fehlermeldungen beim Update meines Profils 

/"Ein unbekannter Fehler ist aufgetreten"/  <--- die Meldung spammt meinen Bildschirm zu

Schönen Gruß


Plaguess


----------



## Rojiblanco (21. März 2008)

Auch ich habe ein Problem und zwar installiert BLASC beim Updaten der Addons diese nun ab und nicht mehr in den Addon Ordner, sondern in den Ordner des jeweiligen Addons.

z.B. Violation und / oder Cartographer-

Das resultiert zu Fehlermeldungen in meinem BugSack, da die Daten ja zwei mal eingeladen werden.

Weiß einer wie ich das ändern kann, bzw. was richtig ist.

Gehören z.B. die Ordner 

Cartographer_Battlegrounds
Cartographer_Mining
Cartographer_Foglight

etc


in den Ordner AddOns oder in den Ordner Cartographer?!

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## WoWhäckka (21. März 2008)

Goldkauf ist nicht erlaubt

Edit by Xen


----------



## Tidoc (21. März 2008)

Rojiblanco schrieb:


> Auch ich habe ein Problem und zwar installiert BLASC beim Updaten der Addons diese nun ab und nicht mehr in den Addon Ordner, sondern in den Ordner des jeweiligen Addons.
> 
> z.B. Violation und / oder Cartographer-
> 
> ...



Die Müssen direkt in den Ordner Addons


----------



## Rojiblanco (21. März 2008)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Die Müssen direkt in den Ordner Addons



Dachte ich mir ...

Und genau das "macht" der BLASC 2,5 Updater nun falsch.

Der haut es mir bei Carto und Violation in die jeweiligen Ordner,nicht in den Addons Ordner.


Wie kann ich das fixen?!


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (21. März 2008)

Rojiblanco schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir ...
> 
> Und genau das "macht" der BLASC 2,5 Updater nun falsch.
> 
> ...



du schon garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außer du hast die Source... das muss ein programmierer machen


----------



## Julmara (21. März 2008)

macht er das nur bei den beiden oder bei allen ace2 Addons?


----------



## x3n0n (21. März 2008)

*ins Blasc-Forum verschieb*


----------



## Rojiblanco (21. März 2008)

Julmara schrieb:


> macht er das nur bei den beiden oder bei allen ace2 Addons?




Bei allen, die Unterordner haben, glaube ich, da das selbe Problem auch bei Ora auftritt!


----------



## Morwing (21. März 2008)

Habe das Problem auch.


Alles was mit Blasc zutun hat deinstaliert oder per Hand gelöscht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Registry Cleaner drübergejagt und per hand die registry nach blasc oder buffed durchsucht.
wieder installiert und immer diese Meldung im Info fenster.


Blasc 2 
unbekanner Fehler aufgetreten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gib es mitlerweile ein Lösung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanzilla (21. März 2008)

Rojiblanco schrieb:


> Auch ich habe ein Problem und zwar installiert BLASC beim Updaten der Addons diese nun ab und nicht mehr in den Addon Ordner, sondern in den Ordner des jeweiligen Addons.
> 
> z.B. Violation und / oder Cartographer-
> 
> ...



Liegt daran, dass der BLASC Updater die .wau Dateien nicht oder falsch behandelt und/oder die .bat Dateien die fürs entpacken der Addons zuständig sind, ignoriert/falsch behandelt.


----------



## Rojiblanco (21. März 2008)

Stanzilla schrieb:


> Liegt daran, dass der BLASC Updater die .wau Dateien nicht oder falsch behandelt und/oder die .bat Dateien die fürs entpacken der Addons zuständig sind, ignoriert/falsch behandelt.



Ok Fehler scheint nun gefunden ... Was ist die Lösung?!


----------



## Rojiblanco (24. März 2008)

*push*


----------



## Rojiblanco (27. März 2008)

Neue Version, altes Leiden!

Sollen die Ordner vielleicht neuerdings im "Main"Ordner sein?!

Sprich sollen die ganzen Cartographer addons im Cartographer Ordner sein?!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. März 2008)

wegen dem problem habe ich gestern das updaten der addons von blasc deaktiviert, und mir den wau updater geholt. keine probleme mehr.


----------



## Rojiblanco (30. März 2008)

Schade das NULL Feedback von dem Entwicklern oder sonstigen Zuständigen kommt!


----------



## Deadlift (30. März 2008)

Rojiblanco schrieb:


> Schade das NULL Feedback von dem Entwicklern oder sonstigen Zuständigen kommt!


Will dich ja nicht schocken nun, aber es könnte unter Umständen sein, das da auch mal wer Wochenende hat, oder aber in Urlaub ist.

Ganz ausgefallen wäre ja die Idee das es bis dato noch gar keiner gefunden hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rojiblanco (30. März 2008)

2 Wochen lang Urlaub und Wochenende nach einem Major Change ... 


Achso ... ja das würde vieles erklären!


----------



## Rya (30. März 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wegen dem problem habe ich gestern das updaten der addons von blasc deaktiviert, und mir den wau updater geholt. keine probleme mehr.



Jop, sie sollten Bäcker werden, dann müssten sie ihr Zeugs selber fr.....! Das Problem besteht nicht erst seit diesem WE. Sollte Blizzard jemals solchen Mist auf seine User loslassen ohne es getestet zu haben, gäb es Kündigungen. Hier kostet es nur Traffic - u.a. meine.

Goodbye buffed   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (30. März 2008)

Rya schrieb:


> Sollte Blizzard jemals solchen Mist auf seine User loslassen ohne es getestet zu haben, gäb es Kündigungen. Hier kostet es nur Traffic - u.a. meine.


Du spielst nochnicht so lange WoW oder?



Rya schrieb:


> Goodbye buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*grinst und winkt*


----------



## Nightmind (31. März 2008)

Ok ich versuchs ma hier ^^ ALSO... wie kann ich Blasc korrekt einstellen das er den WoW ordner erkennt und mir auch ma meine Addons updatet 


SCHNELLE HILFE SEHR WILLKOMMEN


----------



## gOOvER (31. März 2008)

Das Problem mit dem unbekannten Fehler habe ich auch seit dem letzten Update. Nach beenden von WoW kommt zwar das Fenster, das die Daten geparst werden, aber sobald der FTP Upload starten sollte, fängt das ganze geparse wieder an und das solange, bis man es per Taskmanager beendet. Ich denke mal, das da die FTP Funktion nen Bug hat.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2008)

Rojiblanco schrieb:


> Schade das NULL Feedback von dem Entwicklern oder sonstigen Zuständigen kommt!



Schade das nie gelesen wird, was schon des Öfteren geschrieben wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal: Wir nehmen alle Probleme auf, können aber nicht zu jedem einzelnen neu eröffneten Thread zum gleichen Thema immer wieder das gleiche schreiben. Wir nutzen Euer Feedback um die Fehler zu beseitigen, jedoch gibt es kein 50-Köpfiges Team das den Client entwickelt, daher dauern manche Bugfixes/Änderungen leider etwas - habt also bitte etwas Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nichts wird ignoriert, nur weil es keine Antwort in jedem Thread gibt.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2008)

Stanzilla schrieb:


> Liegt daran, dass der BLASC Updater die .wau Dateien nicht oder falsch behandelt und/oder die .bat Dateien die fürs entpacken der Addons zuständig sind, ignoriert/falsch behandelt.



Ausführbare Dateien in Addon-Paketen (auch Batch-Dateien) werden vom Client absichtlich ignoriert. Die Sache mit den WAU-Dateien prüfen wir.


----------



## Rojiblanco (31. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nochmal: Wir nehmen alle Probleme auf, können aber nicht zu jedem einzelnen neu eröffneten Thread zum gleichen Thema immer wieder das gleiche schreiben. Wir nutzen Euer Feedback um die Fehler zu beseitigen, jedoch gibt es kein 50-Köpfiges Team das den Client entwickelt, daher dauern manche Bugfixes/Änderungen leider etwas - habt also bitte etwas Geduld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Seit der Schilderung meines Problems gab es 3-4 Patches für Buffed.

Da die Funktion vorher fehlerfrei lief, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass es ignoriert wurde.

Never change a running system ...

Die Frage ist doch, WARUM geht es nicht und vorallem warum wird einem nicht gesagt wie man es zum laufen bekommt.




Apropos Feedback:
Hier noch etwas ....

Seit 2.5 zerschießt Buffed mir beim Starten meines PC's die Systray Liste, so dass Programme zwar geladen aber nicht mehr im Systray angezeigt werden.

Wenn man das "Mir Windows" starten deaktiviert, und man vorher die Registry fixt, geht wieder alles wunderbar!


Das kann ja auch nicht in der Natur der Sache liegen ... Wer Probs damit hat, findet hier Hilfe!
http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/tipp1129,urubrik7.html


----------



## Chaos777 (5. April 2008)

Bekomme zwar keine Fehlermeldungen angezeigt hab aber auch ein Problem mit der neuen Blasc Version. Wenn ich über das Blasc Plugin versuche nach neueren Versionen für meine Addons zu suchen oder allgemein anch Addons zu suchen wird bei mir kein Addon in dem Fenster von Blasc angezeigt.
Und wenn ich auf "Nach Addon-Aktualisierungen suchen" klicke erscheint in der mitte meines Bildschirms für weniger als eine Sekunde ein Fenster welches dann sofort verschwindet


----------



## Rojiblanco (14. April 2008)

Gibt es dazu nun noch eine Info oder kann/muss ich BLASC Deinstallieren?!


----------

